# Mini Scaffold



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Just wondering if many of you guys are using mini scaffold?

I love mine, its great, in fact i love it so much it gets mounted nearly every day


----------



## proficient Mudder (Aug 28, 2010)

I do have a couple mini scaffolds we use on jobs (commercial) with ceiling heights around 9 ft. It's hard to find guys on the jobs to where stilts so these are alittle quicker for manuvering around the commercial chaos.

I like the design of your scaffold, looks alot more durable and safer than the ones we have around here :thumbsup:.

Bill


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

I use one of the blue ones from Blowes, its great for 9' lids, I use a baker for 10's when I'm painting. For drywall I use my blue one for holding mud and stuff, it pulls around great from room to room when your on stilts. Its a great tool and ought to be in everyones tool shed.


----------



## michel1949 (Jul 21, 2010)

we have 2 aluminium mini scafold 4 footer we use it everyday since we are short and we are not allowed on stilts they are very handyindeed

and we have the 6 footer the metal one for 9 and 10 foot ceiling


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

cazna,, you need a wife,your mounting your scaffold too much....look...... you broke her wheels:jester:

mine has wheels:whistling2:


----------



## SaskMud (Jun 9, 2010)

That looks pretty sweet where you get them at??


----------



## michel1949 (Jul 21, 2010)

got mine at home depot for $168,00 taxes included and also my mini scaffolds have 4 wheels and weights nothing


----------



## michel1949 (Jul 21, 2010)

i had a problem with one and they changed it after 3 months
the brand is metaltech and garantee for 5 years if i remember right
once in a while i take it to the car wash to clean the mud off the wheels


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> cazna,, you need a wife,your mounting your scaffold too much....look...... you broke her wheels:jester:
> 
> mine has wheels:whistling2:


Ha ha ha, i have a wife and shes very happy thank you  The wheels are not broken, when you lift up the other end the wheels then touch the ground and off you go, put it back down and it stays put, you dont have to lock any wheels with this one, i can adjust the benches up or down to suit what heights im workin at, seems like they are popular, much nicer to step and stand on than ladder, :thumbsup: good work lads.


----------



## drywallnflorida (Sep 19, 2008)

I only use mine for putting my stuff on when I'm on the stilts. It is too much like a skateboard unless the wheels are locked.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

drywallnflorida said:


> I only use mine for putting my stuff on when I'm on the stilts. It is too much like a skateboard unless the wheels are locked.


 A trick to help the "skatboard" thing,,, when you spray or stomp a ceiling, wheel your little scaffold around the room for a bit. The gunk on the floor will get up around the wheels and slow em down just a touch making it just right for "skeeing" across the floor when your on it. Till I did that, I too felt unsafe on it with the wheels loose.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

I can't edit, okay??? To add to that, It only took one appointment to fix her, been 3 years since I gummed em up and its still working great for "skeeing" 

"skeeing" is a red-neck term for being on a scaffold and just making it move by shoving forward with your body, kinda like dirty-dancing on a scaffold.


----------



## Mudstar (Feb 15, 2008)

cazna said:


> Just wondering if many of you guys are using mini scaffold?
> 
> I love mine, its great, in fact i love it so much it gets mounted nearly every day



I don't think you mount it every day you spend to much time on here post whore, besides that stilts are a better choice anyways


----------



## taper71 (Dec 9, 2007)

I have 1 and like Captain and drywallnflorida I use it to put my stuff on it when on my stilts, but I only bring it when I do 10' lids or really big floor space homes. I loved it at first but then it just bacame an extra thing to pack in and out of homes. I just have a bench on each floor now because packing that thing up and down stairs sucks and most times the homes Im in are 8000 sq' and really too compact for that mini scaffold to be efficient.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

taper71 said:


> I have 1 and like Captain and drywallnflorida I use it to put my stuff on it when on my stilts, but I only bring it when I do 10' lids or really big floor space homes. I loved it at first but then it just bacame an extra thing to pack in and out of homes. I just have a bench on each floor now because packing that thing up and down stairs sucks and most times the homes Im in are 8000 sq' and really too compact for that mini scaffold to be efficient.


god,almost thought I wrote that,well stated:drink:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Mudstar said:


> I don't think you mount it every day you spend to much time on here post whore, besides that stilts are a better choice anyways


Bla Bla Bla, more sh!t from mud w**k*r, stilts are ok but can be a hassel if working by yourself, depending on what your doing

You win Mudw**k*r ignore list here you come, Im playing nice but your drywalltalks biggest dic*h*ad.

And to very one else on drywalltalk, Mr Mudw**k*r sends me a pm telling me how he enjoys my posts yet carrys on like this???

Hey Nathen im just curious what someone has to do to be banned from drywalltalk, How many people does mudstar need to insult yet post nothing of value to anyone, im not the only one he takes a cheap shot at, talk about lower the tone of a fine forum such as this, sorry if im lowering it a little but honestly mudstar, Come on mate, whats with the low blows???


----------



## Mudstar (Feb 15, 2008)

cazna said:


> Bla Bla Bla, more sh!t from mud w**k*r, stilts are ok but can be a hassel if working by yourself, depending on what your doing
> 
> You win Mudw**k*r ignore list here you come, Im playing nice but your drywalltalks biggest dic*h*ad.
> 
> ...



you started with your bullsh!t before I said anything by insulting me by posting 



cazna said:


> Im just pointing out how i have found a product, thats all, I really dont understand how someone can give such a strong opinion yet wont even try it??? talk about narrow minded, its amazing to me.


besides that you seen to be a guy that has all this experience with the most amount of post per day, that make you a post whore

http://www.drywalltalk.com/members/list/?order=DESC&sort=posts&pp=30

check it out cazna stats he has the most post per day compared then us all, even you Capt- that has always had good things to contribute. Half of cazna posts are contradicting


----------



## Mudstar (Feb 15, 2008)

you should do your research cazna about who post what first and its been you every time calling me on with your name calling This is my first post stating a fact of you post more then everyone.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

cazna said:


> Bla Bla Bla, more sh!t from mud w**k*r, stilts are ok but can be a hassel if working by yourself, depending on what your doing


I don't know whats going on twit you two, but stilts are ALWAYS a better way than scoffolds.:thumbsup:


----------



## sean B (Sep 9, 2010)

They are great for sitting buckets of mud on and having somewhere to sit during break, LOL.

to be serious I like to load em up with a few buckets of mud and just push it with me as I go, nothin pains me worse than to see someone waste time walking 20 yards to a bucket and pump to refill. it is always nice to not have to bend over to fill your box just walk up to your baker and fill er up. i never work off a baker unless i just cant reach the work,its a giant waste of time.

I can reach 11 foot ceilings on stilts fairly comfortably and with a 6 foot handle well you can do the math.

they are nice to have around though.


----------



## Bevelation (Dec 20, 2008)

Shopping carts own mini-scaffolds.

6 foot baker-scaffold is the only way to go, baby!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Bil jax 9 years !


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

cazna said:


> Just wondering if many of you guys are using mini scaffold?
> 
> I love mine, its great, in fact i love it so much it gets mounted nearly every day


where did you get it ?


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

It was on trademe, Our nz ebay, Its a ladderweld by bailey.


----------

